# Duke #4



## TwoDogs (Jun 29, 2010)

Any buddy out there have any exsperience with these things as far as beaver trapping goes. Where do they stack up next to brigers #5 or vicktors #4 i have some of both. Can't stomach $30 on some C.D.R. I need to get a doz more Beaver traps for this year. Is it a you get what you pay for deal or are these things as good as they look! i love these brigers but they can put a hurtin on the pocket book too. Thanks


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

I've only had experience using up to #2 Duke traps, but I've never encountered any failures in the sizes I've used. Granted I'm no longliner, but then again I'm turning more of a profit by buying "cheaper" traps. I would think if you're setting up a drowning rig they should be more than suitable.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Just a thought the DNRE approved open water beaver snares and they will save you big bucks over traps. I have heard good things about #4 Dukes but have never tried them. Many people use them I am surprised no one has chimed in yet.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have a couple and they look like a pretty good trap. Only caught one small beaver in one so no vast experience with them. Of the things I did notice, that center locator could probably use a couple small welds to help hold it on, that crimp kinda worries me and the swivels could be switched out for some that have a head on them that is more robust. Other than that, they appear to be a darned good trap.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I run some Duke #4s. I never had problems with them. I run a mix of Duke and Bridger #4, B&L and Victor #4 Jumps, MB 750s, Duke #5 LSs, and some Northwoods. Other than fitting a set (size-wise), I have no preference to one over the other.

That being said, if your drowner setup works correctly, a 1.5 will suffice.....

I almost always have nice high grabs with the #4s.


----------



## TwoDogs (Jun 29, 2010)

Black Powder I like to keep more then one trick up my sleeve when it comes to beaver they catch on pretty quick. Its hard to drown a beaver with a snare in 2 feet of water as well. If that wasn't our law snares would be the way to go fast and cheep but unfortunately it dosen't always work. Pop I know what you mean about dukes j hooks never cared for them to much. Maybe i'll wait till Evart that way i can get my hands on them :16suspect that might be the way to go. If any one else has exsperience please put your two sence thanks guys


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Get the Duke #5 DLS. After using them last season ... I like them better than Bridgers. The shorter springs on the dukes took me a little bit to get accustomed to. They are already center swiveled ... granted with a clamp on, but they appear to be well strong enough to hold a beaver going down a cable. Also have the Pit-Pan already installed (something I put on all my Bridgers anyway).


----------



## TwoDogs (Jun 29, 2010)

Reeealy Ed? you a long spring only guy on beaver? I've ran them for weasles and mink. Do you do anything with you springs at all or are they good out of the box? That might not be a bad choice they are a little easire to stable specialy on rocky bottums. Just harder to fit as many in a bucket is about the only draw back ya know. Maybe do a half coil and half long spring purchase!:chillin: Thanks i never realy had LS in mind at all but its not a bad idea.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

TwoDogs said:


> Reeealy Ed? you a long spring only guy on beaver? I've ran them for weasles and mink. Do you do anything with you springs at all or are they good out of the box? That might not be a bad choice they are a little easire to stable specialy on rocky bottums. Just harder to fit as many in a bucket is about the only draw back ya know. Maybe do a half coil and half long spring purchase!:chillin: Thanks i never realy had LS in mind at all but its not a bad idea.


I have Bridger & Duke #5 DLS and 3 or 4 MB750s. 90% of the time I grab the #5 DLS ... if I have deep enough water to do the job.

Until last year, all my DLS were Bridgers and each with a Pit Pan (wouldn't run with out them). I got a deal on 1/2 dz Dukes last year and never looked back. Like I said before, already center swiveled and Pit Pan is standard. Only other real difference between the Dukes and Bridger #5 DLS is the spring length. The Duke is a little harder to set, over my knee, due to the shorter springs. Also, just a tad easier to get into some spots and yet you really do not give up any stability over the Bridger (the springs are maybe a 3/4 to an inch shorter).

The only thing I did with the Dukes was to quickly hit the jaw edges with a file (did the same with new Bridgers).

Some guys don't like them (DLS). I have a lot of soft banks and the DLS bed better for me (other than the occasional root) ... you have to use what you have confidence in and what works for you. 

What ever you decide, I would highly recomend installing Pit Pans on them (not on MB750s). They take away the pan tension, slop, creep issues and until the pan is depressed in the set position ... they will not fire.


----------



## TwoDogs (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you again Ed a lot of good info. I might just have to add some new toys to my line!!


----------

